# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Query output is blank

## sahay81

hi,

I am running query 

SELECT field1, field2 FROM tablename WHERE field1 Between field1  = [Start number] AND field1 = [End number];

it is executing but OUTPUT is blank.

----------


## June7

WHERE clause makes no sense. Essentially, it is trying to find records *WHERE field1 BETWEEN True/False AND True/False*. Perhaps you want: *WHERE field1 BETWEEN [Start number] AND [End number]*

----------

